# We have a winner for October



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Well deserved too. I love that picture.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

ADORABLE!!!!! Congrats.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a sweet picture...congrats!


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

I agree! She's too cute for words! Congratulations!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think for Novemeber and December we should have fall pictures and holiday pictures for the theme. There are some great pictures this time of year


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats to Simtek !!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Just love it


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

So so cute! Gotta love a sleepin pup.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congrats SimTek I have always loved that picture.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Congrats! Love the picture!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations! It's really sweet, being so relaxed...


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Thank you everyone.. Sammy just turned 2 today.. and a winner at that.. 

I have always loved seeing our Golden's with that Serious, Regal, I am in deep thought look on their face's. So for next month.. Lets see that Noble Look.. The Royal Kings and Queens of the canine family.. :--king:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Simtek*

Congratulations!! What a picture!!

What topic are you going to pick?

Duh!!!

JUST saw the topic for November!!!
Noble Look.. The Royal Kings and Queens of the canine family..


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

that photo was hard to beat!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Great picture! Congratulations.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrat's, Happy Birthday, and Good Pick! I like the new topic...Nobility.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

That's just too cute!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I think this picture Hoover's Momma recently posted is a perfect example!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Congratulations! That's such a sweet picture!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Congrats! That is such a cute pic!


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> I think this picture Hoover's Momma recently posted is a perfect example!


Exactly....


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats! That was an adorable picture.


Hmmm. Regal? I don't think my dogs know how to look regal! LOL


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

That picture is soooooo cute!


----------



## MelandEl (May 16, 2009)

congrats! love the pic! interesting topic....not sure if we have many of those, we're still in the clumsy phase hahahaha


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh man.
I'll try, but Copper doesn't do regal. 
The only golden I've had that did do regal was afraid of the camera.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Do we have a thread started for November yet? I think I've got a regal one of Gus.


----------



## Hurley'sMommy (Jul 28, 2009)

Absolutely wonderful picture!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh so cute. One adorable, tired puppy. Very well deserved.


----------

